# Black Rose T5



## Rob Fisher (4/5/21)

My Black Rose T5 arrived safely from Malaysia! OMG this is one beautiful Mod! The frame is polished Titanium and the body is Elforyn Super Tusk. So comfortable in the hand and no sharp edges! Comes with two beauty rings... one 22mm and one 24mm. The gold sparkling inlay with the T5 logo just finishes off this classy mod!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (4/5/21)

Wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/5/21)

Yoh now that is a thing of beauty! Dont even want to know the price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/21)

StompieZA said:


> Yoh now that is a thing of beauty! Dont even want to know the price!



You really really don't want to know the price...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

